# Light fixture socket ring issue



## drtbk4ever (Dec 29, 2008)

Hey Gang,

I have an issue that has arisen for the second time now and am wondering if it is just me that has this problem. And also looking for any solutions out there.

We have a problem where the ceramic socket ring that holds the glass shade up loosens up over time and the shade slowly starts to work its way off of the socket base. We have been lucky enough that we see it start to happen and get the shade off before it falls off.

I went to our Home Depot to locate replacements and they do not stock socket rings. I am going to stop in at one of the large light stores in town later today to see if they have a supply of replacements.

So does anyone else experience this problem? 

Do you guys have any quick fixes for this or is obtaining replacement socket rings my only option?

Picture of socket ring attached in case I am calling it the wrong thing.

Thanks


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Post an image of the entire fixture. I'm not sure those are meant to hold a shade.


----------



## TimPa (Aug 15, 2010)

I've never experienced them backing off. I usually tighten them at installation pretty good. I always put the flange side on first, so I can gain access with needle nose on the nub side.


----------



## drtbk4ever (Dec 29, 2008)

joed said:


> Post an image of the entire fixture. I'm not sure those are meant to hold a shade.


I'll try to do that tomorrow.


----------



## GottaFixIt (Dec 3, 2010)

I would just add a rubber O-ring under it.


----------



## drtbk4ever (Dec 29, 2008)

Nick DIY said:


> I would just add a rubber O-ring under it.


It gets darn hot in there so I thought the rubber O-ring would melt. Am I wrong about that? Are there are o-rings available that are designed for high temperature situations?


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Most sites list Buna n "O" rings rated for 250°F and Viton "O" rings 350F and 400F on some sites.


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

I have never had them back off.


----------



## UnPhased347 (Feb 22, 2016)

Does that ring screw onto a ceramic insulator around the socket, or does it attach straight to the negative metal shell?


----------



## drtbk4ever (Dec 29, 2008)

UnPhased347 said:


> Does that ring screw onto a ceramic insulator around the socket, or does it attach straight to the negative metal shell?


It screws on a ceramic insulator.

I went to a big light store in town this afternoon and they had one laying around that they gave me. It is very obvious that the old ring is about a 1/16th of an inch larger in diameter than the new one. So it seems the original ring either came too large or expanded over time. So I think I should try to locate a few more replacements as we have 3 of these fixtures.

I will keep that o-ring idea in mind as well.

Thanks guys.


----------



## drtbk4ever (Dec 29, 2008)

joed said:


> Post an image of the entire fixture. I'm not sure those are meant to hold a shade.


Hey Joed, here is a photo. Sorry, didn't take one of the entire fixture, but I hope you get the idea.


----------



## Jump-start (Sep 26, 2012)

drtbk4ever said:


>



A light bulb. 


Probably 60 watts as that is what I use. Until I went to LED. Because I wanted lower electric bills. Make sure the wattage of the bulb. Is the right size for the fixture. 100 watts, it can get to hot. 

As for the ring. Just twist it back on with the shade.


----------



## UnPhased347 (Feb 22, 2016)

On boats we call incandescent lights "churn bogglers". Never knew why.:vs_OMG:


----------



## drtbk4ever (Dec 29, 2008)

After googling and googling, I actually found this...

http://www.rona.ca/en/socket-ring-11805656

Picked one up yesterday and it actually works. Whew.... It is plastic so I will keep an eye on it.

Thanks for all your input gang.


----------



## zolakk (Nov 28, 2012)

If you don't need to take the shade off to change the bulb, have you considered putting a small dab of glue on it where the ring meets the threads? It should keep it in place and if you just use a bit you should be able to break the bond if you really need to get it off


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Glue is a bad choice if you do not know how strong it is after years of heat curing. If you must try something, I would suggest Lok-tite.

I haven't ever had any problems with the rings backing off, if they are adequately tightened. I need to use socket collar/ring tools in some cases because large hands and/or small shades can prevent you from getting it tight enough.


----------



## RN1202 (Jun 19, 2021)

I have the same problem and I can't get my fingers up there to fix the problem plus the ceramic ring is very difficult to turn.


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

Take the bulb out and gently twist with needlenose pliers on the tabs to push against.


----------



## markhm (Mar 2, 2021)

Plastic sockets use plastic rings. The rings come in a few different sizes and threads.

Porcelain sockets use metal rings.

These sockets can be used base up for glass shades.
---------
Brass sockets with rings are meant to be used base down for fabric lamp shades.


----------



## Rugbymom (Aug 8, 2021)

RN1202 said:


> I have the same problem and I can't get my fingers up there to fix the problem plus the ceramic ring is very difficult to turn.


Suffered through the same issue - couldn't find a tool - always out of stock! Tried this this morning and ...it worked!!! Hold your hand under the socket and lightly spray a very small amount of WD - 40 on it - rub the very top of the socket ring with what WD-40 fell into your hand - then have someone with small hands twist it on!


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

5 1/2 year old thread, folks.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

5 year old thread


----------



## quatsch (Feb 4, 2021)

There is no long lasting fix for non-porous, non-machinable, heated & cooled mating parts that come loose, right?

SAE came up with fine threads to solve loosening problems but that's not an option here.

Max customer convenience, min time between failures, kind of like back-stabbed receptacles.


----------



## rogerwh (Mar 1, 2021)

Why not try the metal rings. This is what i have and they get tighter over time, not loser.









DTTRA 4pcs Metal Lamp Shade Collar Rings for Medium-Base Ceramic Sockets, Light Socket Shade Ring, Light Fixture Parts of Retainer Rings for the E26 Threaded Ceramic Socket Lock - - Amazon.com


DTTRA 4pcs Metal Lamp Shade Collar Rings for Medium-Base Ceramic Sockets, Light Socket Shade Ring, Light Fixture Parts of Retainer Rings for the E26 Threaded Ceramic Socket Lock - - Amazon.com



www.amazon.com


----------



## cjpenn (Oct 8, 2021)

drtbk4ever said:


> Hey Gang,
> 
> I have an issue that has arisen for the second time now and am wondering if it is just me that has this problem. And also looking for any solutions out there.
> 
> ...


I have the same problem with a Kitchler light fixture. The ring you showed doesn't fit my fixture. My fixture need a 1 1/4" threaded ring and I can't find them anywhere.


----------

